# Zurück zur alten Liebe



## Catsoft (4. November 2010)

Moin!

Ich hab ja vor einigen Jahren den Fremdgeh-Thread eröffnet. Aber die alte Liebe lebt und ich hab mir dieses Jahr was gegönnt:





Robert


----------



## qwwq20091 (4. November 2010)

Rocky BLEIBT Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2010)

Willkommen zurück in der Familie


----------



## neikless (5. November 2010)

ich bin auch wieder bei der alten  gelandet 
hier mein Oldtimer ...


----------



## Edmonton (5. November 2010)

@neikless
So ein Oldtimer werde ich mir auch noch holen. Zwar jetzt nicht gleich, aber ein RMX wird es.


----------

